# PMP MicroSD card

## dolphinaura

My sansa fuze+ has a microsd slot for storing extra music.

I recently did a new gentoo installation due to a hard drive failure, and created a new kernel .config.

Now, the microSD card does not show when the player (still containing the card) is plugged into the computer. It shows in windows, mac, and Ubuntu, but not gentoo.

Ive included my .config (pastebinned). -> http://pastebin.com/YhGVWzuk

P.S. It isn't only the fuze+, ive tried with 4 other mp3 players. Also, its not only in the linux 3.0 kernel, its also in the 2.x kernels as well.

----------

## eccerr0r

What do you mean "not show"?  meaning not show up in Gnome as a window?  Not showing up in lsusb?

Is this the first time you installed Gentoo or was this to recreate a destroyed install?

Are you using Gnome in Gentoo?  GDM or startx?  KDE? (I neverr tried installing KDE...)

It took me forever to get USB sticks to pop up windows, turned out to be a consolekit configuration issue...  an old copy of consolekit config stuck around and didn't jive with the newer install.  Doubt this is the problem you're seeing, just demonstrating this is horrible to debug :(

----------

## dolphinaura

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> What do you mean "not show"?  meaning not show up in Gnome as a window?  Not showing up in lsusb?
> 
> Is this the first time you installed Gentoo or was this to recreate a destroyed install?
> 
> Are you using Gnome in Gentoo?  GDM or startx?  KDE? (I neverr tried installing KDE...)
> ...

 

Im currently using KDE. This is a brand new install to recreate a destroyed install, because I had my data backed up, but not my configuration  :Sad: 

Currently using KDE with no hal, but udev should detect it anyways. I had previously switched to udev-only on  my old install, and the microsd card was detected fine.

lsusb shows the MP3 Player, but it has never showed the microsd.

fdisk only shows the mp3 player, and it doesn't show the microsd card. (its supposed to show)

----------

## eccerr0r

I don't understand...

lsusb would show any USB devices, but not the individual media inserted in it.  That's the behavior I see.  My phone and my USB card readers behave this way.

fdisk will only run properly if media that it's pointed to, contains valid media.  If I fdisk my card reader or phone (in mass-storage mode) with no media inserted, it will bomb but will still find the device...

What is it that you're seeing?  Since you have udev working, can you manually mount the media or is it not manually mountable either?

----------

## dolphinaura

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> I don't understand...
> 
> lsusb would show any USB devices, but not the individual media inserted in it.  That's the behavior I see.  My phone and my USB card readers behave this way.
> 
> fdisk will only run properly if media that it's pointed to, contains valid media.  If I fdisk my card reader or phone (in mass-storage mode) with no media inserted, it will bomb but will still find the device...
> ...

 

Nope, I can't mount it.

Its as if the microsd card/slot didn't exist at all.

----------

## eccerr0r

From the data you've given (need more!) all I can deduce is that the usb_storage module is not loaded... but beyond that, not enough information, could you print out exactly what lsusb dumps, and what dmesg shows when you insert the media in?

----------

